# Uber Acquires Dallas Office Space for Up to 3,000 Jobs



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/D...s-for-Potential-Uber-Expansion-542866411.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Real Estate


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

They sure don't Act like a company going Out of Business

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucej...re-business-with-logistics-deal/#24140aaa3fa5
https://www.thedrum.com/news/2019/0...ffs-uber-names-google-vet-vp-global-marketing


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> They sure don't Act like a company going Out of Business
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucej...re-business-with-logistics-deal/#24140aaa3fa5
> https://www.thedrum.com/news/2019/0...ffs-uber-names-google-vet-vp-global-marketing


Destroy 400 jobs.

Hire 1 guy with the money.

Cut $200 k baloon bill.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Destroy 400 jobs.
> 
> Hire 1 guy with the money.
> 
> Cut $200 k baloon bill.


It's called Business


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The landlord better have gotten a large deposit for their office lease.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> It's called Business


Its called " Hire someone connected toNew York".

He worked for state of New York prior to a decade with Google.

( Nice of Dallas to Give Them '$9 Million.)


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> The landlord better have gotten a large deposit for their office lease.


Your teenage Emotions always cloud reality.
I WISH I had Uber's financial problems.

However, u continue to Hate
It suits U ✔

? oops this can't be good
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucej...re-business-with-logistics-deal/#787e9f433fa5
Or this disaster
Uber's 14% year-over-year increase in revenue understates its actual growth -- as gross bookings rose 31% or an even heartier 37% adjusted for currency fluctuations

Problem isn't Uber ?
⚠ Problem is the drivers chauffeuring Uber's clients for pennies ✔


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Your teenage Emotions always cloud reality.
> I WISH I had Uber's financial problems.
> 
> However, u continue to Hate
> ...


You wish you had lots of debt (investors expect a return on investment) while hemorrhaging capital, while no longer being a private business thus no longer allowed to just suck up wealthy investor capital as they are now under SEC regulations, while continuing to loose money at Over A Billion dollars a quarter?

I bet you already have their financial problems in the form of being horribly in debt with massive CC debt you currently only make minimum payments in while being upside down in your vehicles and one bad housing slump from also being upside down in your mortgage (assuming you don't rent).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Your teenage Emotions always cloud reality.
> I WISH I had Uber's financial problems.
> 
> However, u continue to Hate
> ...


I guess the smart investors will come and scoop up this pile of dog shit at some point as it continues to fall below $34 per share.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You wish you had lots of debt (investors expect a return on investment) while hemorrhaging capital, while no longer being a private business thus no longer allowed to just suck up wealthy investor capital as they are now under SEC regulations, while continuing to loose money at Over A Billion dollars a quarter?
> 
> I bet you already have their financial problems in the form of being horribly in debt with massive CC debt you currently only make minimum payments in while being upside down in your vehicles and one bad housing slump from also being upside down in your mortgage (assuming you don't rent).


? Get yourself a new Magic 8 Ball. Yours ain't cuttin' it.✔


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

New, A/C staging building for drivers with vending machine, a lunch room with high speed internet, 4K Ultra Flat screens and complimentary massages.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> ? Get yourself a new Magic 8 Ball. Yours ain't cuttin' it.✔


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> New, A/C staging building for drivers with vending machine, a lunch room with high speed internet, 4K Ultra Flat screens and complimentary massages.


More likely a headquarters relocation when they finally trim the fat to what this App company should have been in the first place...
3000 total employees at their headquarters probably would still be fat heavy but, far more reasonable than the 16000 worldwide and over 9000 in California alone...



tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 345151


Yeah, sorry, you can "internet brag" about how "savvy" you think you are re:finances but you just proved you know nothing (JS) by stating you wish you had Ubers financial problems.
Absolutely HEMORRHAGING money, zero months profitability to date...
Next you are going to say you wish you had Donald's "billions" (all debt from loans with insufficient assets to cover them)


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> More likely a headquarters relocation when they finally trim the fat to what this App company should have been in the first place...
> 3000 total employees at their headquarters probably would still be fat heavy but, far more reasonable than the 16000 worldwide and over 9000 in California alone...


Your reasonable Logic and grasp of facts has no place on the thread.

This conversation is only for emotional working poor with 
No financial credentials 
No financial experience 
No financial education

who BLAME everyone
for their life of no finances


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

As Ignatz pointed out...drivers who drive for pennies or at a loss are the problem. My last 92 consecutive rides were all surge...about $4 surge on each ride. It does cut your weekly ride total by about 70%, but, at least you are making money. Stop driving for base rate. Deliver pizza, drive a truck or bus...just refuse all base rate rides, all pool, ignore all incentives including Uber (not) Pro...points...omg...talk about something worthless. LMAO.
Uber Pro points remind me of players card points in Vegas casinos...you only need 10,000 points for a sandwich...but, you will lose $200 to get the 10,000 points. Ignore all Uber promo bs.

One last thought...Uber moving to Dallas to get closer to Mark Cuban...Mark is way too sharp for the Uber crew. Now, Mark might come in at say, $5 a share and then install his people.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Your teenage Emojis always cloud reality.


FIFY ✔

Is that you wabblewowser?

.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Your reasonable Logic and grasp of facts has no place on the thread.
> 
> This conversation is only for emotional working poor with
> No financial credentials
> ...


I am 100% at fault for my financial situation. 
Mostly my eating out instead of cooking.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> FIFY ✔
> 
> Is that you wabblewowser?
> 
> .


Slip it in gear pop. My generation is leaving u in the dust and cemetery?
"_seems as if the next generation, iGen or Gen Z, might be eschewing words and letters altogether"_

https://genhq.com/emoji-frenzy-how-igen-is-leading-the-new-wave-of-communication/


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Makes you wonder if they are planning on moving hq out of Cali. AB5?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Your reasonable Logic and grasp of facts has no place on the thread.
> 
> This conversation is only for emotional working poor with
> No financial credentials
> ...


Screw that !
I Stand by my statement.

I wish to piss away 5 Billion a Quarter !

I sincerely mean that !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Makes you wonder if they are planning on moving hq out of Cali. AB5?


that was my first thought


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> More likely a headquarters relocation when they finally trim the fat to what this App company should have been in the first place...
> 3000 total employees at their headquarters probably would still be fat heavy but, far more reasonable than the 16000 worldwide and over 9000 in California alone...
> 
> 
> ...


I stand by my desire to squander $5 Billion a quarter !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> FIFY ✔
> 
> Is that you wabblewowser?
> 
> .


yes, it's Tomatopaste in one of his 1000's of accounts here calling the pot black


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Makes you wonder if they are planning on moving hq out of Cali. AB5?


Yes. Not necessarily because of AB5, as that doesn't effect their full time employees. I was just thinking last night Uber/Lyft need to get out of the Bay Area (and Cali) to cut expenses. It's damn expensive to hire and do business there. Texas, Utah, other places far more reasonable.

Let the "Bloodbath" continue for trimming the fat........ 3,000 jobs getting cut in Cali and replaced/moved to Texas.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You wish you had lots of debt (investors expect a return on investment) while hemorrhaging capital, while no longer being a private business thus no longer allowed to just suck up wealthy investor capital as they are now under SEC regulations, while continuing to loose money at Over A Billion dollars a quarter?
> 
> I bet you already have their financial problems in the form of being horribly in debt with massive CC debt you currently only make minimum payments in while being upside down in your vehicles and one bad housing slump from also being upside down in your mortgage (assuming you don't rent).


Don't forget about the avalanche of lawsuits Uber is still dealing with.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Don't forget about the avalanche of lawsuits Uber is still dealing with.


Ohhh...oh yeah, THAT!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Yes. Not necessarily because of AB5, as that doesn't effect their full time employees. I was just thinking last night Uber/Lyft need to get out of the Bay Area (and Cali) to cut expenses. It's damn expensive to hire and do business there. Texas, Utah, other places far more reasonable.
> 
> Let the "Bloodbath" continue for trimming the fat........ 3,000 jobs getting cut in Cali and replaced/moved to Texas.


May not affect hq employees but in retaliation to Cali and possibly pulling out of operating in Cali


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> May not affect hq employees but in retaliation to Cali and possibly pulling out of operating in Cali


To much $$$ in Cali to pull out offering service there. They will find loopholes to continue screwing the driver.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> To much $$$ in Cali to pull out offering service there. They will find loopholes to continue screwing the driver.


not the service itself, just the hq and employees(tax revenue)


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Uber isn't about to leave Cali to Lyft or anyone else who happens along. 
It is office space in a republican state that is unlikely to do anything that is ever likely to stop drivers being screwed over though. 
Id be thinking it's going to shift office from Cali in retaliation for Cali protecting the drivers.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

****ing shit. I dont want them here.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> To much $$$ in Cali to pull out offering service there. They will find loopholes to continue screwing the driver.


Exactly. Not just hq. One Friday night even in LA is probably a weeks worth of demand in Texas, ab5 would be the only thing to cause them to contemplate turning their backs

The frenzy there is insane, they know that


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Gotta have somewhere to move their operations to after they close up shop in California. Texas is among the least likely to follow the AB5 game, so Dallas would be a logical choice.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​Actually, I find it surprising they are not moving a little further down the road to 1400 Smith Street, Houston.

Headquartered in the former Enron complex would be fitting retribution and may be just in time to give us poetic justice before final closure.

.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Makes you wonder if they are planning on moving hq out of Cali. AB5?


Lack of affordable housing throughout SF Bay Area.
$250k annual salary gets u in a one bedroom with 4 roommates.
Can't attract talent.
And everyone ❤ loves The Lone Star ⭐


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Its nice to know our hard earned money is funding such massive growth ! :laugh::roflmao::laugh::roflmao:


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

My sympathies to Dallas drivers .The future influx of HQ employees means a future influx of HQ employees for Pax as well. Drove a couple myself before. Never again. Don't know what their job duties were, but after talking with them I wouldn't hire them to even change a roll of toilet paper. No tip either.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/D...s-for-Potential-Uber-Expansion-542866411.html


That square footage is just to accommodate the Uber executives egos


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/D...s-for-Potential-Uber-Expansion-542866411.html


Theres going to be a lot of TPS reports filed.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

So, Uber doesn't want Jerry to be the only one who has a "Palace in Dallas" !?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> So, Uber doesn't want Jerry to be the only one who has a "Palace in Dallas" !?


Jerry doesn't have any palaces in Dallas actual. Jerry world is in Arlington. The Star "cathedral de cowboys" is in Frisco. The house he lives in is in highland park.

Also, guessing their are going into that new building with those cranes that say Epic. It would a shame if another crane fell down the street from the last one.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> *Uber Acquires Dallas Office Space for Up to 3,000 Jobs*


Uber speak with Forked Tongue

Uber not disclose 1,500 "Jobs" will be Crash Dummies for their $5 Billion Autonomous Vehicle Testing










Lots of wide open spaces outside Dallas to crash vehicles well away from prying eyes.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Destroy 400 jobs.
> 
> Hire 1 guy with the money.
> 
> Cut $200 k baloon bill.


I sent them a bid to do balloons for $185k.

Was there cocaine in them balloons?



Hugh G said:


> Uber speak with Forked Tongue
> 
> Uber not disclose 1,500 "Jobs" will be Crash Dummies for their $5 Billion Autonomous Vehicle Testing
> 
> ...


I'm guessing they won't be paid in stock options.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

For kicks I googled helium tanks near me. You could rent them for a cheaper price but since uber is losing a billion a quarter, I figured they would just buy full tanks and then just throw them away when empty

The biggest helium tank is $400. I have no idea so let's say we will get 300 tanks for $120,000

A bag of balloons on amazon for 100 is $8, and since I get a bonus if I waste more money at uber, we are going to buy them per bag so 8750 bags for $70,000 for 875,000 friggin balloons

I have no idea if that's even enough with 300 tanks

You may think 875000 balloons is a lot of balloons. But that's why I have $10,000 left over for labor, and we will use undocumented workers cause its uber

Making balloons at a guiness book or world records pace is owned by Guatemala and happens to be the national sport so let's say on guy makes a balloon every 4 seconds for 12 hours amigo makes over 10k balloons so we will need about 88 workers for a day and well just send over a bunch of xls and pay them $113 each

200k for balloons lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> For kicks I googled helium tanks near me. You could rent them for a cheaper price but since uber is losing a billion a quarter, I figured they would just buy full tanks and then just throw them away when empty
> 
> The biggest helium tank is $400. I have no idea so let's say we will get 300 tanks for $120,000
> 
> ...


" Flying Cars " !


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> For kicks I googled helium tanks near me. You could rent them for a cheaper price but since uber is losing a billion a quarter, I figured they would just buy full tanks and then just throw them away when empty
> 
> The biggest helium tank is $400. I have no idea so let's say we will get 300 tanks for $120,000
> 
> ...


careful Gorge,
Helium is also the choice gas of those with suicidal inclinations
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Suicide/Suffocation/Helium
https://www.healio.com/psychiatry/journals/psycann/2016-10-46-10/{e7c686c8-1a6d-4e56-a3ab-34ab745649b1}/a-20-year-old-man-with-a-suicide-attempt-using-helium


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> careful Gorge,
> Helium is also the choice gas of those with suicidal inclinations
> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Suicide/Suffocation/Helium
> https://www.healio.com/psychiatry/journals/psycann/2016-10-46-10/{e7c686c8-1a6d-4e56-a3ab-34ab745649b1}/a-20-year-old-man-with-a-suicide-attempt-using-helium


I'm more of a hose to the muffler kind of guy


----------

